# Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?



## Platsch2008 (26. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich grübele noch immer, ob meine Teichpumpe optimal platziert ist. Sie liegt an der (fast) tiefsten Stelle im Teich (ca. 1,20m). Der Schlauch wurde mit Steinen verdeckt, damit er nicht gleich ins Auge fällt. Nun sammelt sich auf der Oberfläche der Pumpe ja so einiges. Ich überlege, ob, wann und wie ich sie reinigen muss. Nur wenn, dann wird das ein Akt, denn ich müsste sie regelrecht ausbuddeln - zumindest den Schlauch. Wie macht ihr das denn? Wie oft sollte so eine Pumpe gereinigt werden?

Übrigens habe ich keine Fische und nutze die Pumpe nicht für einen Filter, sondern lediglich für etwas Wasserumwälzung und einen kleinen Wasserfall. Es handelt sich um eine Oase Aquamax Eco Pro 12.000

Gruß, Peter


----------



## geecebird (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hallo Peter,

ich kenne dein Problem nur zu genüge. Beim Teichumbau habe ich daher anders geplant und bin zur Schwerkrafttechnik geschwenkt, indem ich Bodenabläufe eingebaut habe. Damit ist die Pumpe nicht mehr im Teich und ich muss auch keine Schläuche und Kabel verstecken.


----------



## Platsch2008 (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

... ist sicher eine tolle Sache, hilft mir aber nicht wirklich weiter, denn mein Teich ist ja gerade erst neu erstellt


----------



## geecebird (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Da jibbet nur eines: Maulwurf spielen, unter die Folie eingraben und BA anbringen *scherz ende* ;o)

Bei der anderen Variante blieb nur alle paar Wochen: Herausholen, abspritzen und wieder einsetzen. ;o(


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hallo Peter,

da ich meine Pumpen in einem Pumpenschacht außerhalb vom Teich untergebracht habe, kann ich da leider auch nix zu sagen. 

Aber da bleibt dir so wohl keine andere Wahl als auf Tauchstation zu gehen.:evil 

Eine Rückspülung kommt ja wohl nicht in Frage denn dann hast ja den ganzen Dreck wieder im Teich.....


----------



## Platsch2008 (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

... ja, ich glaube da bleibt ein Tauchgang nicht aus. Hoffe nur, dass bei meinem Herumstiefeln im Teich alles heil bleibt.


----------



## Ulumulu (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hallo Peter

Ich habe meine Pumpe ebenfalls an der tiefsten stelle im Teich platziert.
Allerdings werde ich das nächste mal wenn ich wieder einen Teich baue auch auf Bodenabläufe setzen. 

Mein Teich läuft jetzt sozusagen im dritten Jahr, und ich musste bis jetzt noch nicht einmal tauchen gehen um da an der Pumpe was sauber zu machen.
Das einige was ich ab und zu mal sauber machen muss ist das Pumpengehäuse.
Wenn sich da z.B. Algen sammeln oder so.
Allerdings hab ich mir da was einfallen lassen.
Ich habe mir einfach einen Schrubber gekauft den ich auch nur für den Teich benutze und damit gehe ich dann über das Gehäuse. 
Das wirbelt zwar ein bissel was auf aber es geht das meiste wird eh direkt von der Pumpe angesaugt.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Es ist nicht ganz unmöglich, auch bei bestehendem Teich auf Schwerkraft und Bodenablauf umzuschwenken:
- Wasserstand senken 
- an möglichst steilter Ufer Stelle neben dem Teich Schacht graben. 
- Verrohrung von aussen mit Flansch durch die Folie (z.B. bei halber Wassertiefe. 
- Rest im Teich auf der Folie verrohren. 
- Bodenablauf "umgekehrt" über der Folie montieren. 

So kann die Pumpe Wartungsfreundlich neben dem Teich, oder sogar im Schwerkraftprinzip betrieben werden, ohne das man komplett Rohre vom Ufer bis zum Grund hat, oder unter dem Teich durch graben muss.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf 

-


----------



## jochen (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hi Peter,

wir haben zwei Oase Pumpen mittlerweile schon das dritte Jahr im Teich, (Aquamax 8000 und Atlantis 110)
selbst in den Wintermonaten bleiben die Pumpen im Teich.
Schläuche etc. sind ähnlich versteckt wie bei dir.

Ich reinige genauso wie von Daniel beschrieben,
mit Schrupper welchen ich nur für den Teich verwende,
ab und an über das Filtergehäuse geschruppt, der aufgewirbelte Schmodder wird von der Pumpe angesaugt,
und bleibt dann im Vorfilter (Spaltsieb) größtenteils hängen.

Ich habe damit null problemo, der Teich und die Pumpen anscheinend auch nicht... 

bei Teichneubauten würde ich jedoch immer zur Schwerkraft raten, war jedoch bei unserem extremen Hanggrundstück nicht möglich.

Irgendwo will man ja auch gerade sitzen...


----------



## Platsch2008 (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

... danke für eure Tipps! Beim nächsten Teich dann, werde ich sicher einen Bodenablauf einplanen  
Jetzt bin ich erst mal froh, wenn sich alles beruhigt und entwickelt. Ich glaube, ihr nutzt die Pumpe mit Filteranlagen, da die meisten von euch Fische haben. Ich wollte die Pumpe mehr dafür nutzen, dass eine Umwälzung des sauerstoffreicheren Wassers aus der Tiefe mit dem Restwasser vemischt wird. Außerdem läuft das Ganze über eine Steinkaskade wieder zurück ins Wasser und zieht dadurch hoffentlich auch Sauerstoff ins Wasser. Einen Filter habe ich nirgendwo vorgeschaltet, da ich nicht wollte, dass die Kleinstlebewesen letztendlich dann in diesem Filter landen. Vielleicht seht ihr das ja anders, aber ich bin eben ein Neuling und habe die ersten Informationen aus viel Literatur, die ich in den Wintermonaten verschlungen habe. Was meint ihr? Macht die Wasserumwälzung (außer, dass ein Wasserfall ja auch nett anzusehen ist) denn keinen Sinn?

Gruß, Peter


----------



## jochen (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hi Peter,

du brauchst es nach meiner Meinung nicht unbedingt,
jedoch sinnlos ist das sicherlich nicht.

In deinem Teich bilden sich genauso wie in den Filtern Bakterien.
Die Bakterien, die wie geschrieben in Filtern und Teichen zur "Reinigung" vorkommen, sind substratgebunden.
Das heißt sie besiedeln Flächen und wandeln darauf vereinfacht geschrieben Nährstoffe etc in Nitrat um.
In Filtern wird nur versucht den  Bakterien so viel wie Möglich Ansiedlunsfläche zu bieten, besonders bei hohem Fischbesatz ist das unumgänglich. 
Deine Strömung und die damit verbundene Sauerstoffanreicherung unterstützt die Bakterien die sich im Teich angesiedelt haben,
also vollkommen nutzlos ist das nicht.
Für deine 5 __ Stichlinge wird´s wohl ohne Filter reichen...
obwohl sie sich bestimmt vermehren werden...

Stichlinge find ich...


----------



## Platsch2008 (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Jochen, das beruhigt mich! Also doch nicht ganz daneben, was ich so alles gelesen habe  
Ich verlasse mich dann auf die biologische Reinigung und hoffe auf reges Pflanzenwachstum. Meine 5 __ Stichlinge sind eine kleine Erinnerung an meine Jugendzeit. Na ja, es bleibt sicher nicht bei 5 - mal abwarten, ansonsten muss ein Gegengewicht her


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Moin zusammen,

je nachdem, wie stark das Wasser die Steinwand "runterrauscht" wird es eher an CO2 verlieren (schlecht für die Unterwasserpflanzen, die auf natürliche Weise Sauerstoffwerte über 100% erreichen könnten) und sich auf einer sonnigen Wand entsprechend erwärmen=noch weniger Sauerstoff.

Ein unbewegter, stark mit UW-Pflanzen besetzter Teich hat im Hochsommer (tagsüber) mit Sicherheit höhere Sauerstoffkonzentrationen zu bieten, als ein bewegter. Die Bewegung treibt wie schon geschrieben CO2 aus und sorgt dafür, dass von den Pflanzen produzierter Sauerstoff bis auf die normale Konzentration von 100% ausgetrieben wird.
Bevor sich jetzt die Einsteiger wundern - Die O2-Konzentration (in mg/l) von Wasser ist temperaturabhängig. 
Je kühler das Wasser, desto mehr kann es an O2 binden und umgekehrt.
Löslichkeit von Sauerstoff in Wasser



> Sauerstoff wird aus der Atmosphäre eingetragen, wobei die Sauerstoffaufnahme vor allem von der Größe der Wasseroberfläche, der Wassertemperatur, dem Sättigungsdefizit, der Wasserturbulenz und der Luftbewegung abhängt. Sauerstoff wird auch bei der Photosynthese der Wasserpflanzen freigesetzt. Dadurch können Sauerstoffübersättigungen auftreten.


Lesenswerte Quelle.


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hi Annett, 

stimmt alles,  
aber ich denke die Bakkis freuen sich schon wenn sie ein wenig angeströmt werden,
dadurch fühlen sie sich einfach wohler, nicht umsonst versuchen die Profifilteraner hier im Forum, und auch die Leute in Klärwerken die Bakterien zu "rühren", oder besser zu bewegen.

Beides zu erreichen, Strömung in den Teich zu bringen um die Bakkis zu fördern, ohne den CO2 auszutreiben wird schwierig.

Man schreibt nicht umsonst vom Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hallo Jochen,


> Beides zu erreichen, Strömung in den Teich zu bringen um die Bakkis zu fördern, ohne den CO2 auszutreiben wird schwierig.
> 
> Man schreibt nicht umsonst vom Gleichgewicht.


in einem Teich mit 5 Stichlingen, ordentlich Bodensubstrat? und 15.000Litern Wasser dürften die Bakterien auch ohne weitere künstliche Anströmung ihren Dienst verrichten. 
Ist halt meine Meinung (speziell zu diesem Teich).

Eine sanfte Bewegung (nur unter Wasser) dürfte den Bakterien in schwach besetzten Teichen zur "Versorgung" mit Futter sicher vollständig genügen. 
Natürlich kann man solch einen Teich nicht mit einem Koiteich vergleichen....

Viele Teichbesitzer haben im Hochsommer eher mit zu hohen Wassertemperaturen zu kämpfen. Die Pumpe kann da m.M.n. stehen, wo sie will. Durch eine entsprechend hohe Wasserumwälzrate wird der ganze Teich mehr oder minder durchgängig eine Temperatur erreichen. 
Die Filterbetreiber stellen ihre Pumpe nur an die tiefste Stelle, weil sie den Dreck aus dem Teich haben wollen.


----------



## Platsch2008 (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hallo Annett,

danke für den kleinen chemischen Exkurs. Die Biochemie verstehe ich, berufsbedingt, ganz gut   - Manchmal fehlt mir noch der pragmatische Zusammenhang mit meinem Teichgeschehen, aber das wird schon. Ich denke, dass bewegtes Wasser und ein Quellstein schon eine positive Wirkung auf den Teich haben, so lange die Wasserbewegung nicht zur Flußströmung wird und die Oberfläche der Steine für den Wasserfall nicht überdimensioniert ist. In meinem Fall ist es eine kleine Kaskade, die gemessen an der Teichgröße (ca. 50qm) kaum die Menge an CO2 austreibt, die nachteilig für die Unterwasserpflanzen wäre. Dennoch danke für die Info, denn bei allen wasserbewegten Situationen werde ich nun automatisch daran denken  

Gruß, Peter


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hi Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> in einem Teich mit 5 Stichlingen, ordentlich Bodensubstrat? und 15.000Litern Wasser dürften die Bakterien auch ohne weitere künstliche Anströmung ihren Dienst verrichten.
> Ist halt meine Meinung (speziell zu diesem Teich).
> 
> Eine sanfte Bewegung (nur unter Wasser) dürfte den Bakterien in schwach besetzten Teichen zur "Versorgung" mit Futter sicher vollständig genügen.
> ...



stimmt auch wieder,

deswegen habe ich auch ganz am Anfang, das geschrieben... 



> du brauchst es nach meiner Meinung nicht unbedingt,
> jedoch sinnlos ist das sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Naniria (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hey

Da hätte ich auch noch eine Frage 
Also unser Teich soll in Zukunft ein paar Fische bekommen. Wie ich hier gelesen habe ist dafür aufgrund der Größe kein Filter nötig.
Allerdings möchten wir eine Pumpe für einen Bachlauf anbringen.
Jetzt ist die Frage, muss man die Pumpe denn an der tiefsten Stelle anbringen (wir haben auch etwa 1,40 Tiefe) oder kann man sie auch an der seite weiter oben anbringen?
Also wie ich das hier gelesen habe, ist es ja auf grund des Sauerstoffgehaltes nicht unbedingt so gut sie unten anzubringen, sodass sie das kalte Wasser nach oben bringt...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

LG Naniria


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hallo Naniria.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.  

Ich würde sie unter den von Dir beschriebenen Umständen ziemlich nah am Bacheinlauf aufstellen. So wird das Wasser des Teiches nicht ganz so stark aufgeheizt und umgewälzt.

Willst Du allerdings Schmutz aus dem System entfernen, dann gehört die Pumpe nach unten und ein ordentlicher Vorfilter angeschlossen. 

Bitte die Fische nicht füttern, wenn Ihr auf Filterung verzichten wollt. Sonst klappt das voraussichtlich nicht...


----------



## Naniria (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Naniria.
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.
> 
> ...



Danke Annett 
Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke wir werden es so versuchen.
Füttern werde ich die Fische dann natürlich nicht.

LG Naniria


----------



## gartenotti (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

hallo teichler
ich habe mal ein bild mit angehangen wie ich meine pumpe platziert habe. die pumpe steht recht nah an der oberfläche an dem ansaugger da wo sie das wasser einzieht habe ich sie verlängert mit einem (staubsaugerschlauch) und am ende des schlauchs ein 50 HT rohr ca:60 cm lang mit etlichen 8mm löchern versehen und verschluss deckel auch mit löchern. so kann die pumpe von boden richtig ziehen und meine förderleistung und höhe bleibt bestehen. den schlauch mit feldsteinen schön abdecken das er liegen bleibt und gut ist. ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen guten tip geben     :smoki



lg otti


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hallo Otti,

die Förderhöhe zählt aber erst ab dem Wasserspiegel...


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Ich sehe in der Anordnung auch keinen Vorteil - die Pumpe ist im Flachwasser noch besser sichtbar (rausgenommen muss sie ja nicht werden, da durch den Rüssel angesaugt wird) und je länger der Ansaugschlauch ist, desto mehr Reibungsverluste gibt es.
Ich hätte übrigens die Löcher kleiner gebohrt, da bei 8mm (was durchaus den Serienporen im Pumpenkorb entspricht) auch wieder __ Molche angesaugt werden können.

Gruß Nori


----------



## gartenotti (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

@ blumenelse die pumpe steht ca: 30 cm unter dem wasserspiegel



hallo nori

was für ein reibungsverlust ????? 


und ich muss sagen das ich nicht einen molch in dem oberen teich habe nur im unteren weil im unteren zur zeit keine fische sind lies mal habe ich gefunden deswegen habe ich keine molche im fischteich.




> Teichmolche besiedeln häufig binnen weniger Jahre neu angelegte Gartenteiche [1]. Teichmolche wie auch die anderen einheimischen Molcharten bevorzugen fischfreie Gewässer als Fortpflanzungshabitat [2][3] und meiden Fischteiche [1]. Große Fische, z.B. Karpfenfische wie Goldfisch und Koi, aber auch Flußbarsche, können Molche erbeuten (siehe Abschnitt Fressfeinde),


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platzierung Teichpumpe - wie macht Ihr das?*

Hallo Otti,

na und ? Ob 30 cm 150 cm - die Förderhöhe rechnet trotzdem erst ab dem Wasserspiegel nach oben und nicht von der Pumpe bis zum Wasserspiegel  

Und wenn Du schon irgendetwas zitierst, dann mache es bitte kenntlich und gib die Quelle an. Übrigens habe ich im Fischteich auch __ Molche - und viele andere auch!


----------

